# Covid and its Effects on International Deliveries



## Suki (Mar 22, 2020)

_*Heya folks, First of all I hope everyone is staying safe in the time of the Covid Outbreak. Heres a bunch of info for international deliveries and the effects of the outbreak on deliveries


****Disclaimer****
I run an E-pharmacy and there will be no Spammy links or mentions of it here!


Lets start with a quote from the United Postal Service


*Due to the COVID-19 outbreak, many airlines announced that they will reduce flights globally.
Please expect a delay in processing and delivery of international shipments during this period.
Carriers will do its utmost to uplift as and when a flight capacity is available*


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~


Lets follow with the worst news and get to the best:
Anywhere delivering from India is game over, you have probably lost the delivery for good and will not be liable for a free reship


THE GOOD NEWS
Anywhere shipping from Singapore, you are fine. Singapore has been strong and acted early to prevent the spread of the virus. As of 2 days ago, the situation in Singapore is considered under control. Although the daily lives of everyone have been affected, the measures are widely accepted and followed which lead to managed containment.


FIND YOUR COUNTRY BELOW AND FIND THE LATEST UPDATES
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


United Kingdom – Measures to limit the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19)
Royal Mail Group (Royal Mail and Parcelforce Worldwide) has advised that as part of UK measures to minimize the spread of COVID-19, they have had to change their delivery process for all postal items requiring signature on delivery. As from 13 March 2020, items requiring a signature on delivery will not always be signed for by the recipient. Instead, in these exceptional and difficult circumstances, where the recipient has not been able to sign for the item but has duly received it, a code (XP1) will be entered into the handheld device, and this will constitute evidence of receipt.


In addition, Royal Mail Group also can no longer guarantee service delivery standards, in view of the UK Government introducing a series of measures, including self-isolation, social distancing, advising people to work from home and restricting travel with a view to minimizing the spread of COVID-19.


Malaysia
Measures taken to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)
Post Malaysia has advised that owing to the outbreak of COVID-19 and the Restricted Movement Order enacted by the Malaysian Government, delays are expected in processing, transportation and delivery of both incoming and outgoing international shipments of all postal items.
All postal items requiring signature on delivery will no longer be signed at the moment of handover to the recipient, for health, safety and security reasons. Instead, the postman will ask for the recipient's name and will enter this information in the signature field of the handheld device or delivery manifest. This temporary measure came into force from 16 March 2020 and remains in effect until further notice. For delivery of items to a mail room, the addressee will receive a text message or telephone call. Deliveries to premises or areas needing to be closed down due to COVID-19 are suspended.
Slovenia – Update on measures taken to limit the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)


Pošta Slovenije
Has advised that in order to further reduce the risk of the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) and to keep its staff and customers safe, it is suspending signature on delivery for inbound items insofar as possible. It will deliver items using alternative delivery methods where possible. This includes delivery to agreed locations without physical contact (e.g. P.O. boxes, mailboxes, parcel lockers) and delivery without signature (to this end, a new "contact-free delivery" status for internal items has been introduced within the domestic Track & Trace system). These measures were introduced on 16 March 2020, and will remain in place until further notice.


Turkey – Service delays
Turkish PTT Corporation has advised that in order to help to prevent the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) throughout Turkey, a period of leave has been declared for certain parts of its workforce, especially those in high-risk categories, in both the public and private sectors. This will have a major impact on operations and, consequently, on quality of service for all types of inbound mail.


Canada – Measures taken to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVD-19)
Canada Post has advised that due to measures being taken to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19), they are experiencing significant disruption to its daily operations owing to exceptional precautionary measures, including the temporary closure of many institutions (schools, universities, public institutions, etc.) and self-quarantine for affected individuals. There is also considerable disruption with regard to airlines and other transport providers. This is having a direct impact on service quality for international inbound and outbound services


Canada Post is making changes to its delivery procedures in order to help contain the spread of COVID-19. Until further notice, it will no longer request a signature for any deliveries. Instead, its delivery agents will apply "safe drop" procedures whenever it is possible to do so. If such procedures are not possible, the delivery agent will leave a delivery notice card indicating the retail location from which the item can be collected. A delivery notice card will be left for the addressee for all registered items and items requiring the payment of duties and taxes.


Croatia – Measures to limit the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)
Croatian Post has advised that in order to limit the spread of COVID-19, and in the interest of the health and safety of Croatian Post staff, a special process for postal items subject to signature upon delivery has been introduced as from 18 March 2020. For registered or insured items, parcels and EMS items, the item will be placed in the addressee's mailbox or deposited at the front door of their house or flat. In the signature field, the postman will enter "C-19" to indicate that the item has been delivered without the recipient's signature. This measure aims to avoid contact between recipients and postal staff.


Serbia – Measures taken to minimize the spread of COVID-19
The Public Enterprise Post of Serbia has advised that as of 15 March 2020, the government of Serbia declared a state of emergency in relation to the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic. In accordance with the measures adopted, Public Enterprise Post of Serbia has made organizational changes regarding the acceptance, processing and delivery of all inbound and outbound mail products, and the changes made will affect domestic and international quality of service. Service delivery standards cannot be guaranteed


Armenia – Measures to limit the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19)
"Haypost" CJSC has advised that owing to the suspension of flights resulting from the outbreak and spread of COVID-19, it expects serious delays in processing of inbound and outbound mail from 19 March 2020 until further notice. This will have a major impact on operations and, consequently, on quality of service for all types of inbound and outbound mail. For safety reasons, delivery may be performed via methods that restrict direct contact. For all postal items requiring signature on delivery, the addressee's signature may be replaced in the signature field by the postman/postwoman's signature, together with the delivery code.


Georgia – Measures taken to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)
Georgian Post has advised that with effect from 16 March 2020, the Government of Georgia has taken measures to reduce the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19). As these measures include the self-quarantine of staff, significant delays are to be expected in the delivery of all inbound mail.


In order to minimize human contact, indirect methods will be implemented temporarily for the delivery of all postal items that would ordinarily require the addressee's signature on delivery for security reasons. Consequently, it will not be mandatory for Georgian Post to collect and provide written proof of delivery.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~


My E-pharmacy fulfillment centre has taken many measurements in Singapore to keep our operation safe and I am sure most other professionally run operations have done also.
Our company has taken the following protocols, we urge other companies to do the same


-Splitting our fulfillment team into 2 groups and shifts in order to foresee and avoid any potential future issues


-All staff have been urged to defer or cancel travels until further notice


-Mandatory temperature screening for everyone entering the warehouse


-Providing Masks, Hand-Sanitizer and other safety equipment for our staff


-Educating our team to understand the importance of personal hygiene and social distancing


-Extensive disinfection cleaning multiple times in all areas


-Anyone who went overseas will be placed on stay-home notice and not be allowed back in the warehouse immediately after returning




As such our operation is stable.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~


Thats all for now and ill update this post as new info comes in


Please include your own info and state sources
*_


----------



## CJ (Mar 22, 2020)

Ummmmm, is there a Cliff Notes version?


----------



## Suki (Mar 22, 2020)

lolol. it was a big ramble

Press cmd+f on mac or ctrl+f on windows to search


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't order shit from other countries so this doesn't pertain to me.

I wouldn't order something from China if it was free. China owes the world many lives. Until that is paid China can fuk off.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 23, 2020)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Suki (Mar 27, 2020)

Heya all! Hope everyone is staying safe and kicking covids ass (posting this in 2 halves as its too dammmmmmm long)

here is another not so brief update (but up-to-date!)on shipping based by country. Find your country and have a read, sidenote: india is screwed and will be for months(not in a good way), so dont order from anywhere selling from india (avoid that with or without covid lol) I think it would be good to post the main shops shipping from india here but dont want to cause further strain on their business and just hope they have been responsible enough and alerted all customers not to order. As for our operation based in singapore, UK and USA, it is 100% stable and reinforced by securing freight space on the highly demanded 'Asendia'. this is costing us 25% extra shipping per parcel which we are NOT passing on to the customer, we will absorb this and take it like a man, or a girl being paddled

1. Australia – Suspension of signature on delivery for inbound itemsAustralia Post has advised that it has suspended signature on delivery for inbound items. Delivery will be conducted via limited face-to-face methods and will be effective immediately. These special measures have been implemented in order to reduce the risk of the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) and to keep staff and customers safe by avoiding human contact.
2. Austria – Latest developments resulting from the COVID-19 pandemicÖsterreichische Post AG has updated that in accordance with the measures taken to minimize the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19), the Austrian government has introduced measures including self-isolation, social distancing, advising people to work from home and restricting travel. For this reason, service delivery standards and times can no longer be guaranteed in Austria.In addition, where possible, Österreichische Post AG is suspending signature-on-delivery for inbound items in order to avoid human contact. Consequently, all items that require the addressee’s signature are now deposited in the addressee’s mailbox or in a secure location on the addressee’s premises, with signature by the postman/postwoman on their portable device. In cases where items are delivered to the recipient in person, the postman/postwoman will likewise sign on the recipient’s behalf.
3. Armenia – Measures to limit the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19)“Haypost” CJSC has advised that owing to the suspension of flights resulting from the outbreak and spread of COVID-19, it expects serious delays in processing of inbound and outbound mail from 19 March 2020 until further notice. This will have a major impact on operations and, consequently, on quality of service for all types of inbound and outbound mail. For safety reasons, delivery may be performed via methods that restrict direct contact. For all postal items requiring signature on delivery, the addressee’s signature may be replaced in the signature field by the postman/postwoman’s signature, together with the delivery code.Canada Post is making changes to its delivery procedures in order to help contain the spread of COVID-19. Until further notice, it will no longer request a signature for any deliveries. Instead, its delivery agents will apply “safe drop” procedures whenever it is possible to do so. If such procedures are not possible, the delivery agent will leave a delivery notice card indicating the retail location from which the item can be collected. A delivery notice card will be left for the addressee for all registered items and items requiring the payment of duties and taxes.
4. Barbados – Declaration of force majeureBarbados Postal Service has advised that owing to the outbreak of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19), certain flights have been reduced and others cancelled. This has resulted in reduced transportation capacity and may also lead to delays with both inbound and outbound mail (letter-post, parcel-post and EMS items). For this reason, service delivery standards cannot be guaranteed and a situation of force majeure has been declared until the situation has returned to normal.
5. Belgium – Measures to minimize the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Bpost has advised that international and domestic operations will continue to operate normally as far as possible. However, several measures have been implemented to ensure the safety of both customers and staff, including the following:

Post offices will remain open in general, but will be closed on Saturdays;
For domestic and inbound international items that would normally require a signature, the postwoman or postman will sign for delivery in place of the customer (but in the customer’s presence);
bpost is no longer able to guarantee delivery times, standard rules for signature on delivery, or availability of tracking data for shipments.

6. Bermuda – Measures to limit the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Bermuda Post Office has advised that exceptional precautionary measures to minimize the spread of COVID-19 have been implemented, including the temporary closure of schools, many public institutions and places of business. These measures are having a direct impact on postal operations and service quality.
7. Belarus – Disruption of servicesThe designated operator of Belarus has advised that there is major impact on quality of service for all types of inbound and outbound mail owing to measures taken concerning COVID-19. It can no longer guarantee service delivery standards.
8. Bhutan – Service disruption due to COVID-19Bhutan Post has advised that in accordance with the directives issued by the Royal Government of Bhutan, a number of precautionary measures have been implemented to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19). These include the temporary closure of all schools and colleges, and quarantine for affected individuals. As a result of these measures, as well as difficulties in relation to airlines and other transportation providers, Bhutan Post is experiencing significant disruption to its daily operations. This is having a direct impact on service quality for international inbound and outbound services, and severe delays are to be expected.
9. Brazil – Measures to limit the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Correios has advised that the Brazilian Government has introduced a series of measures to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19). These measures include self-isolation, social distancing, advising people to work from home, and restrictions on travel. Consequently, Correios hereby advises that there may be a severe impact on service quality for international inbound and outbound services. Correios can no longer guarantee the service delivery standards. Pursuant to its commitment to preserving the health and safety of the population and its employees, Correios will be making changes to its delivery procedures to help contain the spread of the virus. Until further notice, all postal items requiring signature on delivery will no longer be signed for at the moment of handover to the recipient.
10. Bulgaria (Rep.) – Measures taken to limit the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Bulgarian Posts plc has advised that the Bulgarian Government declared a state of emergency on 13 March 2020, and has introduced various measures such as self-isolation, social distancing, advising people to work from home and restricting travel, with the aim of minimizing the spread of COVID-19. In view of this, Bulgarian Posts can no longer guarantee service delivery standards.
11. Canada – Update on the measures taken to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Canada Post has provided update of additional measures being taken in response to the spread of COVID-19.
In order to eliminate interaction with customers at their doorstep and in accordance with physical distancing requirements, Canada Post has implemented revised delivery procedures. Only international inbound items requiring the payment of customs duties and taxes will be sent from our depots to a retail post office for collection. Customers will receive a delivery notice card telling them which post office is holding their item for collection. All other international items that would ordinarily require a signature will be left in a safe location without obtaining a signature from the recipient. This change eliminates the need for signature at the doorstep and greatly reduces the number of parcels sent to Canada Post offices for collection.
12. Chile – Measures and restrictions to limit the spread of COVID-19CorreosChile has advised of the following measures, effective as of 17 March 2020, that apply to all postal items:

Owing to a lack of international air transport capacity, CorreosChile is unable to dispatch international outbound mail. This applies to all countries except Argentina, Bolivia, Brazil, Colombia, Ecuador, Paraguay and Uruguay;
International inbound mail addressed to Easter Island will no longer be accepted;
There will be delays in the processing and delivery of international inbound mail;
Signature on delivery for international inbound mail will be suspended and replaced by delivery methods that limit direct physical contact.
These measures are a result of the reduced workforce across the logistics chain and of domestic and international flight connections in the light of the spread of COVID-19.
13. Colombia – Measures to minimize the spread of COVID-19Servicios Postales Nacionales S.A. 4-72 has advised that to avoid contagion resulting from the COVID-19 pandemic, it has had to take preventive measures vis-à-vis its administrative and operational personnel. In addition, roads and borders have been closed as part of the country's internal government policies, affecting logistics operations at national and international level. Moreover, operations at the exchange office are also being affected by the suspension of airline services. Service delays are to be expected.
14. Croatia – Measures to limit the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Croatian Post has advised that in order to limit the spread of COVID-19, and in the interest of the health and safety of Croatian Post staff, a special process for postal items subject to signature upon delivery has been introduced as from 18 March 2020.For registered or insured items, parcels and EMS items, the item will be placed in the addressee’s mailbox or deposited at the front door of their house or flat. In the signature field, the postman will enter "C-19" to indicate that the item has been delivered without the recipient's signature. This measure aims to avoid contact between recipients and postal staff.
15. Cyprus – Measures to reduce the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Cyprus Post has advised that owing to the measures taken by the government of Cyprus to reduce the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19), including the self-quarantining of staff, significant delays are to be expected in the delivery of all inbound mail. In order to avoid human contact, postal items that would ordinarily require written proof of delivery (WPOD) may, with the addressee’s consent, be deposited in the addressee’s mailbox or in a secure location on the addressee’s premises, with signature by the mail carrier.
16. El Salvador – Entire territory under quarantineCorreos de El Salvador has advised that in view of measures adopted by the government of El Salvador through Executive Order 13 (2020) to reduce the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19), the entire territory of El Salvador is under quarantine until 1 April 2020, or until a later date that will be communicated in due course. Correos de El Salvador will conduct its activities in line with these strict government measures.In order to minimize human contact and protect its workers, Correos de El Salvador considers it necessary to significantly reduce its workforce across the logistics chain (from labelling to delivery). As a result, correspondence of all kinds will not benefit from the usual rapidity of service, and Correos de El Salvador requests that it be exempt from the UPU’s delivery time and quality measurement requirements. Naturally, access to post offices is also subject to restrictions and special conditions as part of the preventive measures and for the protection of both staff and customers of Correos de El Salvador.
17. Estonia – Measures to minimize the spread of COVID-19Estonian Post has suspended signature on delivery for inbound items requiring proof of delivery in order to avoid human contact. Registered items will be delivered to mailboxes where possible. In case of delivery to the person, the courier will enter the receiver’s name on the handheld device, but with the word “Courier” in place of the signature. Courier parcels will still be delivered to the addressee, but in place of the signature, there will be an image (picture) of an address card, which the recipient will first be asked to sign (preferably using their own pen).
18. France – Measures to limit the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)La Poste has updated that the French Government has reinforced the measures in place to limit the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19). Postal services are affected by these measures and La Poste will no longer be able to fulfil its contractual obligations, in particular with regard to quality standards for the sending of all postal items. La Poste's network and national and international operational centres remain open and continue to operate. However, given the reduced workforce owing to the closure of schools and measures taken to ensure the safety of personnel, La Poste can no longer guarantee delivery lead times, the collection of signatures on delivery, delivery to the addressee in person, tracking of items (scanning and shipment lead times), the processing of items for reimbursement, and insured items. This concerns in particular registered letters, tracked small packets with signature, parcels and EMS items. Numerous post offices are closed, and the opening hours of those remaining open have been reduced. All support services are also affected, and delays in processing inquiries and bills should be expected.
19. Georgia – Measures taken to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Georgian Post has advised that with effect from 16 March 2020, the Government of Georgia has taken measures to reduce the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19). As these measures include the self-quarantine of staff, significant delays are to be expected in the delivery of all inbound mail.In order to minimize human contact, indirect methods will be implemented temporarily for the delivery of all postal items that would ordinarily require the addressee’s signature on delivery for security reasons. Consequently, it will not be mandatory for Georgian Post to collect and provide written proof of delivery.
20. Germany – Measures to limit the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Deutsche Post has advised that in order to limit the spread of the coronavirus and in the interest of the health and safety of Deutsche Post staff, special processes have been put in place for postal items subject to signature upon delivery as from 13 March 2020.Parcels and registered items that would ordinarily require the addressee’s signature can now be deposited in the addressee’s mailbox or in a secure location on their premises, with signature by the postman/postwoman on their portable device. In cases where items are delivered to the recipient in person, the postman/postwoman will likewise sign on the recipient’s behalf. These measures are aimed at avoiding contact between the recipient and the portable device. Deutsche Post is considering this situation as a case of force majeure.
21. Guyana – Disruption to mail operations owing to COVID-19Guyana Post Office Corporation has advised that in view of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic, it received a Government directive on 18 March 2020 stating that staff must work on a rotation basis. This will directly affect all postal operations. Delays are to be expected in the handling and delivery of all postal items.
22. Honduras - Entire territory under quarantineEmpresa de Correos de Honduras “Honducor” has advised that in view of measures adopted by the Government of Honduras through the 15 March 2020 Executive Order to reduce the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19), the entire territory of Honduras is under quarantine until 21 March 2020, or until a later date that will be communicated in due course. In order to minimize human contact and protect its workers, Honducor significantly reduced its workforce across the logistics chain (from labelling to delivery). As a result, correspondence of all kinds will not be handled according to the usual delivery times and quality measurement requirements. Naturally, access to post offices is also subject to restrictions and special conditions as part of the preventive measures and for the protection of both staff and customers of Honducor.
23. Hungary – Measures to limit the spread of COVID-19Magyar Posta has advised that, on Monday, 16 March 2020, the Government of Hungary declared a state of emergency, lasting 30 days, in order to reduce the risk of the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19). Consequently, Magyar Posta can pursue its activities only in compliance with the strict ad hoc measures implemented by the government. Magyar Posta is no longer able to guarantee compliance with delivery standards for all categories of mail items (letter-post, parcel-post and EMS items) until further notice. Magyar Posta is working continuously to improve the situation. International and domestic operations will continue to operate normally insofar as possible.
24. Indonesia – Measures to minimize the spread of COVID-19Pos Indonesia has advised of some important measures taken by the Indonesian Government to minimize the spread of COVID-19, including instructing people to stay at home and to practice social distancing. Home working has been implemented for the public and private sectors. A number of commercial flights to and from Indonesia’s international airports have also been suspended until further notice. Consequently, Pos Indonesia operations, for all outbound and inbound mail are disrupted. Delivery standards cannot be guaranteed; addressee signature on delivery of inbound items has been suspended.
25. Italy – Update on the measures taken to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Poste Italiane has updated that further to the Ministerial Decree of 4 March 2020, postal services have resumed in off-limits municipalities, with effect from 5 March 2020. However, the following temporary and precautionary measures, aimed at minimizing human contact, will be taken:

All mail items, including registered mail, insured letter-post items and parcels, will be deposited in mailboxes, with a notice signed by the postman/woman, informing the recipient of this temporary measure;
If the addressee is absent or refuses to accept this mode of delivery, the postman/woman will leave a specific form (notice of delivery) and instructions in the recipient’s mailbox, enabling the recipient to collect the item from a post office;
Items rejected by the addressee will be returned to sender.
As of 6 March 2020, these measures will be extended to the entire national territory, until 15 March or until any other information is provided by the relevant authorities.
26. Hong Kong, China – Normal OperationsHongkong Post has updated that the processing of all inbound and outbound mail is now back to normal.
27. Ireland – Measures to limit the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19)An Post has advised that it has suspended signature on delivery for inbound items. Delivery will be conducted via methods that limit direct contact, with immediate effect. These special measures have been implemented in order to reduce the risk of the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) and to keep staff and customers safe by avoiding human contact.
28. Israel – Measures to limit the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Israel Postal Company has updated that with a view to minimizing the spread of COVID-19, the Israeli Ministry of Health has introduced measures including self-isolation, limitation of the number of personnel working at the workplace, advising people to work from home and restricting travel.Israel Postal Company will, however, continue to process incoming and outgoing mail, giving priority to premium services such as EMS and PRIME, and will make every effort to ensure the regular distribution of mail. However, due to the above restrictions, Israel Postal Company can no longer guarantee service delivery standards.In addition, since 17 March 2020, a signature is no longer required for items requiring signature on delivery, and such items will be left at the door after being scanned and photographed to prove that delivery has been made. If possible, the name of the addressee will be recorded.
29. Jamaica – Restricted services (COVID-19)Jamaica Post has advised that it will be providing restricted postal services, following the announcement by the Government of Jamaica that all non-essential work, in both the public and private sectors, should be conducted from home or remotely, with a view to containing the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) throughout Jamaica.Consequently, from 18 March to 24 March 2020, Jamaica Post will be implementing a restructured operations programme. This will have an impact on the processing of all inbound and outbound mail, as follows:

Inability to guarantee delivery standards for all postal items, owing to adjusted opening hours of post offices and postal agencies;
Deployment of a reduced workforce at the international mail processing centre (JMKINA), the administrative headquarters (postal accounting and customer service), and the operational headquarters (mail van dispatches).

30. Lithuania – Measures to reduce the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Lithuania Post has updated that in accordance with the measures taken to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) and the requirements of the government of Lithuania, all postal items requiring signature on delivery will, for security reasons, provisionally be delivered to customers indirectly. Consequently, it will not be mandatory for Lithuania Post to collect and provide written proof of delivery.


----------



## Suki (Mar 27, 2020)

31. Luxembourg – Suspension of signature on deliveryPost Luxembourg has advised of the measures taken to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19). International and domestic operations will continue as normal insofar as possible. However, several measures have been implemented to ensure the safety of both customers and staff, including the following:

In general, post offices will remain open (with the exception of 21 post offices), but will be closed on Saturdays;
For all postal items requiring signature on delivery, the addressee’s signature will be replaced by the postman/woman’s signature, together with the delivery code, in the signature field.
Post Luxembourg is no longer able to guarantee delivery times or comply with standard rules for signature on delivery.

32. Madagascar – Measures to limit the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Paositra Malagasy has advised that in order to prevent the risk of the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19), the Government of Madagascar has declared a state of sanitary emergency for a period of 15 days, with effect from 21 March 2020. In order to restrict human contact as far as possible, all passenger flights have been suspended, personal travel is strictly limited, and public transport services are no longer permitted to operate. These measures are having a severe impact on postal operations. Until further notice, post offices will be operating a minimum service and the delivery of mail (letter-post, parcel-post and EMS items) is suspended. Consequently, Paositra Malagasy is no longer able to guarantee quality of service for all categories of mail (letter-post, parcel-post and EMS items).
33. Malta – Measures taken to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)MaltaPost has advised that, in accordance with measures taken to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19), all postal items requiring signature on delivery will no longer be signed at the moment of handover to the recipient, for health, safety and security reasons. For these items, the postman/woman will ask for the recipient’s name and ID number, and this information will be entered by the postman/woman in the signature field on the registration barcode sticker. This temporary measure will be effective from 17 March 2020 until further notice.
34. Malaysia – Measures taken to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Pos Malaysia has advised that owing to the outbreak of COVID-19 and the Restricted Movement Order enacted by the Malaysian Government, delays are expected in processing, transportation and delivery of both incoming and outgoing international shipments of all postal items.All postal items requiring signature on delivery will no longer be signed at the moment of handover to the recipient, for health, safety and security reasons. Instead, the postman will ask for the recipient’s name and will enter this information in the signature field of the handheld device or delivery manifest. This temporary measure came into force from 16 March 2020 and remains in effect until further notice. For delivery of items to a mail room, the addressee will receive a text message or telephone call. Deliveries to premises or areas needing to be closed down due to COVID-19 are suspended.
35. Mauritius – Measures taken to minimize the spread of COVID-19Mauritius Post has advised that owing to the outbreak of COVID-19 and the restricted confinement order enacted by the government of Mauritius, all post offices are closed as from 20 March 2020. This temporary measure will remain in force until 2 April 2020.Severe delays are to be expected in the processing, transport and delivery of both inbound and outbound mails. Items requiring signature on delivery will no longer be signed at the moment of handover to the recipient for health, safety and security reasons. Instead the postman will ask the recipient’s name and will record it on the delivery receipt, keeping a distance of one metre to minimize human contact and reduce the risk of the spread of COVID-19.
36. Mexico – Service disruptionsCorreos de México has advised that owing to the cancellation of international flights from Mexico to South America and to other continents, including Africa, Asia and Europe, it is facing significant disruption to its operations. This disruption will have a direct impact on quality of service in relation to both inbound and outbound mail. Consequently, Mexico is declaring a situation of force majeure in relation to all international consignments, as a result of the COVID-19 pandemic and its effects on services worldwide.
37. Morocco - Measures taken to minimize the spread of COVID-19Poste Maroc has advised that due to the suspension of international commercial air traffic, it is suspending exports of all postal items until normal flight operations resume. Incoming mail has been processed and delivered as normal. However, following steps taken to limit the spread of COVID-19, and for public health and safety reasons, delivery services may suffer certain delays, because of limited staff numbers in processing and delivery centres. Postal items are being delivered without the addressee's signature being requested. For such items, postmen/postwomen will ask the addressee for their identity card number and record it.
38. Netherlands – Changes of delivery proceduresPostNL has updated that in accordance with the measures taken to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) and the guidelines issued by the government of the Netherlands, all postal items requiring signature on delivery will no longer be signed at the moment of handover to the recipient, for health, safety and security reasons. For these items, the postman/woman will ask the recipient for the last three digits of the recipient’s ID reference number, and this information will be entered by the postman/woman in the signature field on their handheld device. This temporary measure will be effective from 16 March 2020 until further notice.
39. New Zealand – Changes on delivery processNew Zealand Post has advised of changes to its delivery processes. As part of measures taken to minimize the spread of COVID-19, from 16 March 2020 onwards, postal deliveries will be made as follows:Products requiring signature on deliveryFor all postal items requiring signature, New Zealand Post delivery staff will knock on the door as usual and step back two metres (or as far back as is safe). They will wait for someone to come to the door, and will then ask for the recipient’s name (to record proof of delivery), and leave the item on the doorstep. The person receiving the item will not sign for the delivery directly. If no one comes to the door and there is no Parcel Leave service in place, the delivery staff will follow the standard process, which is to leave a card with details of the delivery, and return the item to the depot.Products not requiring signature on deliveryFor all postal items not requiring signature, New Zealand Post delivery staff will knock on the door as usual and step back two metres (or as far back as is safe). They will wait for someone to come to the door. If no one comes to the door, the postal delivery staff will follow the standard process, which is to leave the item in a safe place, or leave a card and return the item to the depot if there is no safe place.
40. North Macedonia - Measures taken to minimize the spread of COVID-19Post of North Macedonia has advised that the government has officially declared a state of emergency for 30 days from 19 March 2020 (period subject to extension). This situation will have a major impact on operations, and quality of service for all types of inbound and outbound mail is affected. Service delivery standards cannot be guaranteed.
41. Panama – Service disruptionCorreos de Panamá has advised that owing to new measures adopted by the national government and airlines to minimize the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19), all international flights have been suspended. Correos de Panamá is no longer able to guarantee inbound and outbound mail standards and invokes the force majeure clause for quality of service and quality of remunerations for all categories of mail item until further notice. The postal network, national and international operations centres and national post offices will, however, remain open, but with a reduced workforce and modified working hours.
42. Papua New Guinea – Measures to minimize the spread of COVID-19Post PNG has advised that the Government of Papua New Guinea has officially declared a state of emergency for 14 days, effective from 24 March 2020, as a precaution against the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic. The lockdown may be extended based on evaluations of the situation during this initial period. The following measures apply:

Work has been scaled down as of 24 March, to encourage people to stay at home and limit movement within the country;
Restrictions have been implemented with regard to domestic and international travel;
Public gatherings have been restricted in order to avoid social contact.
Access to postal outlets and the processing of all inbound and outbound mail will be subject to restrictions. Service delivery standards and written proof of delivery cannot be guaranteed.
43. Philippines – Measures to limit the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Philippine Postal Corporation (PHLPost) has provided with an update on the situation in the Philippines in the context of stringent social distancing measures to curtail and eliminate the spread of COVID-19.International air and sea transport from and to international airports and seaports throughout the Philippines will remain operational during the community quarantine. However, domestic air, land and sea transport is suspended for the duration of the community quarantine imposed in Metro Manila, the rest of Luzon island, and several areas of the Visayas and Mindanao islands.In view of this, the following changes are being made to PHLPost operations for the period of community quarantine (currently scheduled to run until 12 April 2020):

International mail processing centres will maintain a skeleton workforce in order to accept incoming international dispatches. Inbound items received up to 12 April 2020 will not be processed and forwarded to delivery post offices until the normal work schedule resumes (as from 13 April 2020).
There will be no outbound international dispatches from the international mail processing centres from 17 March 2020 until end of the community quarantine.
Outbound postal items received up to 12 April 2020 by post offices located in areas under community quarantine and in other areas of the Visayas and Mindanao islands will be processed and forwarded to destination countries upon resumption of the normal work schedule (13 April 2020).
It is anticipated that Internet connections at the homes of PHLPost customer service personnel may be intermittent.
Delays to inbound and outbound postal items are expected during the community quarantine period.
44. Poland – Measures to minimize the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Poczta Polska has advised that restrictions imposed by the Polish Government and measures aimed at slowing the spread of COVID-19 will affect its services. It will no longer be able to meet all of its contractual obligations, in particular the quality delivery standards, in full. Quality of service for all types of inbound and outbound mail will therefore be affected. A force majeure clause regarding quality of service is being invoked.
45. Portugal – Measures to minimize the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19)CTT Correios de Portugal has updated that international and domestic operations will continue to operate normally as far as possible. However, several measures have been implemented to ensure the safety of both customers and staff, including the following:

Post offices will remain open in general (closing over lunchtime);
For domestic and inbound international items that would normally require a signature, the postwoman or postman will sign for delivery in place of the customer.
CTT Correios de Portugal is no longer able to guarantee delivery times, observe the standard rules for signature on delivery, or make tracking data available for all shipments.

46. Republic of Korea - Delay of shipments to Republic of KoreaDue to outbreak of COVID-19, many airlines had announced that they will reduce or stop flights to and from Republic of Korea. Please expect delay in processing and delivery for all shipments to and from Republic of Korea.
47. Romania – State of emergencyPoșta Română has advised that a state of emergency, lasting 30 days, was declared by the government on 16 March 2020, in order to reduce the risk of the spread of COVID-19. This state of emergency, which applies to the entire country, entails a number of extraordinary measures, effective at least until 16 April 2020, or to a later date that may be communicated in due course. Consequently, Poșta Română‎ can only continue its activities in compliance with the strict ad hoc measures taken by the government.New travel restrictions have led to massive cancellations of international flights. Owing to the suspension of air services to a number of international destinations, Poșta Română‎ is facing difficulties sending international postal items, and delays are to be expected for all types of inbound and outbound mail. This will have a major impact on operations and, consequently, on quality of service.Poșta Română is no longer able to meet all of its contractual obligations, in particular delivery standards, for international mail. Therefore, all contractually agreed sanctions, especially those concerning penalty payments, e.g. pay for performance, are suspended until flights return to their normal operating schedule. When this occurs, Poșta Română‎ will resume its normal services. It is working continuously to improve the situation.As a major employer and a key element in the country’s economy, Poșta Română‎ is fully committed to playing its part in helping Romania to overcome this major challenge. A dedicated committee, involving all senior management, has already been working for a number of weeks, in close contact with the relevant institutional bodies, to define and continuously adapt its operations and services in compliance with the government measures intended to prevent the spread of the COVID-19.
48. Saint Lucia – Measures to limit the spread of COVID-19Saint Lucia Postal Service has advised that in keeping with the partial shutdown measures implemented by the Government of Saint Lucia to contain the spread of COVID-19, it is currently operating a restricted postal service with reduced hours, reduced personnel and fewer sub-offices, effective 23 March 2020. This response plan will affect the processing of inbound and outbound mail as well as timely replies to queries.
49. Saudi Arabia – Suspension of the provision of written proof of delivery to addresseesSaudi Post, has advised that in accordance with the measures taken to minimize the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) and the requirements of the government of Saudi Arabia, all letter-post, parcel-post and EMS items requiring signature on delivery will, for security reasons, provisionally be delivered to customers indirectly. Consequently, it will not be mandatory for Saudi Post to provide written proof of delivery and the delivery will be based on a code sent to the addressee’s mobile phone.
50. Senegal – Delivery delaysLa Poste du Sénégal has advised that in view of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic, measures to close the borders and restrict travel have been implemented by the Government of Senegal and the airlines. These decisions will have a significant impact on shipment and delivery times for all postal items. Consequently, La Poste du Sénégal is unable to guarantee compliance with delivery standards.
51. Serbia – Measures taken to minimize the spread of COVID-19The Public Enterprise Post of Serbia has advised that as of 15 March 2020, the government of Serbia declared a state of emergency in relation to the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic. In accordance with the measures adopted, Public Enterprise Post of Serbia has made organizational changes regarding the acceptance, processing and delivery of all inbound and outbound mail products, and the changes made will affect domestic and international quality of service. Service delivery standards cannot be guaranteed.
52. Slovakia – Measures to limit the spread of the COVID-19Slovenska Pošta has advised that the management has issued a “stay at home order” for support staff, requiring them to work remotely from their homes and restricting their access to their normal place of work. This measure is in force from 16 March 2020 until further notice. Given these new arrangements, all inquiries are liable to be disrupted. In addition, call agents may be unable to deal with telephone inquiries. Consequently, there may be a severe impact on service quality for international inbound and outbound services and service delivery standards.To limit the spread of COVID-19 and in the interest of the health and safety of Slovenská pošta staff, special processes have been put in place for postal items subject to delivery, specifically as follows:

Parcels that would ordinarily require the addressee’s signature can now be deposited in parcel terminals (these measures are aimed at avoiding contact between the recipient and the courier or postman/postwoman);
Delivery of registered items is suspended and will only be notified. These items will be deposited at post offices and the customer will receive a notification (announcement to mailbox, electronic notification sent by e-mail or SMS).
Slovenska Pošta has also extended by 14 days the current period of 18 days during which postal items will be stored at post offices. This is intended to alleviate customers’ concerns about having to collect items from post offices immediately, and also to help to reduce customer flows at post offices.
53. Slovenia – Measures taken to limit the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Pošta Slovenije has advised that in order to further reduce the risk of the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) and to keep its staff and customers safe, it is suspending signature on delivery for inbound items insofar as possible. It will deliver items using alternative delivery methods where possible. This includes delivery to agreed locations without physical contact (e.g. P.O. boxes, mailboxes, parcel lockers) and delivery without signature (to this end, a new “contact-free delivery” status for internal items has been introduced within the domestic Track & Trace system). These measures were introduced on 16 March 2020, and will remain in place until further notice.
54. South Africa – Measures to limit the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)South African Post Office Ltd has advised that owing to the outbreak and rapid spread of COVID-19 and the increasing number of infections in South Africa, the government has taken a number of steps aimed at reducing social contacts and physical movements to a minimum. In addition, because of the suspension of many flights, exchanges of both inbound and outbound mails are currently blocked. All post offices nationwide will be closed while the country is on lockdown, and all mail classes will be delayed.
55. Spain – Update on delays in the distribution of international mailCorreos y Telégrafos has updated that the Spanish Government has extended the “state of alert” that was declared on 14 March 2020, with effect until 11 April 2020, in order to reduce the risk of the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19). The state of alert may yet be extended again. This will have a major impact on operations and, consequently, on quality of service for all types of inbound and outbound mail.
56. Sri Lanka – Disruption of mail operations owing to COVID-19Sri Lanka Post has advised that the government's decision to declare holidays for the public and private sector from 16 to 19 March 2020, to help prevent the COVID-19 outbreak from spreading, will disrupt all inbound and outbound mail operations. All mail processing and delivery is suspended until 20 March 2020. The government may decide to further extend the holidays once it has reviewed the situation.
57. Suriname – Delay in mail processing deliverySuriname Postal Corporation (SURPOST) has advised that since 14 March 2020, measures have been taken by the government of Suriname to reduce the risk of the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19). Therefore, SURPOST can pursue its activities only in compliance with strict ad hoc measures in line with government directives. To ensure that human contact is minimized, in the interest of personal safety, it is deemed necessary to significantly reduce the workforce deployed in the logistics chain, with regard to both sorting and delivery. This will have a major impact on operations and, consequently, quality of service for all types of inbound and outbound mail. Service delivery standards cannot be guaranteed.
58. Switzerland – Measures to limit the spread of the COVID-19Suriname Postal Corporation (SURPOST) has advised that since 14 March 2020, measures have been taken by the government of Suriname to reduce the risk of the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19). Therefore, SURPOST can pursue its activities only in compliance with strict ad hoc measures in line with government directives. To ensure that human contact is minimized, in the interest of personal safety, it is deemed necessary to significantly reduce the workforce deployed in the logistics chain, with regard to both sorting and delivery. This will have a major impact on operations and, consequently, quality of service for all types of inbound and outbound mail. Service delivery standards cannot be guaranteed.
59. Thailand – COVID-19 – Measures taken for international outbound and inbound mail itemsThailand Posts has advised that in the face of the spread of COVID-19, it still remains committed to fulfilling its obligations and will operate under the following conditions until further notice:Outbound mail itemsThailand Post is not currently able to offer outbound mail services to the following destinations: Brunei Darussalam, Cayman Islands, Chile, Djibouti, Ecuador, Egypt, French Polynesia, India, Kuwait, Lebanon, Latvia, Maldives, Myanmar, Peru, the Philippines, Sri Lanka and Tunisia. The processing of outbound mail to all countries affected by the spread of novel coronavirus is also expected to be subject to delays.Inbound mail itemsIn compliance with the strict ad hoc measures taken by the government, delays may be expected for all types of inbound mail.Signature on delivery for international services that would ordinarily require the recipient’s signature is still provided wherever possible. In cases where the recipients refuse to sign, the delivery officers will sign on the recipient’s behalf.
60. Tonga – Measures to limit the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Tonga Post Ltd has advised that the Government of Tonga has declared a state of emergency for one month from 20 March 2020 (period subject to extension). Restrictions will be in place in the coming days that will have an impact on postal operations and quality of service for all types of inbound and outbound mail. Service delivery standards cannot be guaranteed.
61. Turkey – Service delaysTurkish PTT Corporation has advised that in order to help to prevent the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) throughout Turkey, a period of leave has been declared for certain parts of its workforce, especially those in high-risk categories, in both the public and private sectors. This will have a major impact on operations and, consequently, on quality of service for all types of inbound mail.
62. Ukraine – Measures to minimize the spread of COVID-19Ukrposhta has advised that, with effect from 23 March 2020, the Government of Ukraine has taken measures to reduce the spread of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19). As these measures include the self-quarantine of staff, delays are to be expected in the delivery of all inbound mail. Severe delays are also to be expected for outbound mail to all destinations, as a result of flight suspensions.In order to minimize human contact, indirect methods will be implemented temporarily for the delivery of all postal items that would ordinarily require the addressee’s signature on delivery for security reasons. Consequently, it will not be mandatory for Ukrposhta to collect and provide written proof of delivery.


64. United Kingdom – Measures to limit the spread of novel coronavirus (COVID-19)Royal Mail Group (Royal Mail and Parcelforce Worldwide) has advised that as part of UK measures to minimize the spread of COVID-19, they have had to change their delivery process for all postal items requiring signature on delivery. As from 13 March 2020, items requiring a signature on delivery will not always be signed for by the recipient. Instead, in these exceptional and difficult circumstances, where the recipient has not been able to sign for the item but has duly received it, a code (XP1) will be entered into the handheld device, and this will constitute evidence of receipt.In addition, Royal Mail Group also can no longer guarantee service delivery standards, in view of the UK Government introducing a series of measures, including self-isolation, social distancing, advising people to work from home and restricting travel with a view to minimizing the spread of COVID-19.


ABOVE ALL, STAY SAFE FRIENDS
Suki


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 27, 2020)

Well think you covered it!!


----------



## Suki (Mar 27, 2020)

lolol, such a laborious amount of info. I had it nicely laid out to make it easier to read but when posting, it removed the layout. Hope all is well for you and you are staying safe


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 27, 2020)

Suki said:


> lolol, such a laborious amount of info. I had it nicely laid out to make it easier to read but when posting, it removed the layout. Hope all is well for you and you are staying safe




Doing really good thanks.  Hope you are as well.


----------

